# Solderers Beware



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

My kids and I finally had a chance to "begin" revamping our layout over the holiday break. Changed the size to 5' x 14' made it permanent with storage underneath, maintained but modified 4 lane race track, 2 lane country road and train track, blah, blah, blah, blah. Anyway, we definately bit off too much to chew!

We did learn this. I figured we'd do it right this time and put jumpers on all three tracks every 12' (they each have their own power supplies). Overkill...maybe...but i didn't want ANY power problems with the new design. Soldering on the 4 lane tomy track and train track went smooth and easy. BUT when it came time to solder the jumpers to the 2 lane pin and joiner model motoring track...WHAT A NIGHTMARE. After destroying 6 sections of track I couldn't take it anymore and opted to just use their power terminal tracks instead. The old MM track must have a lower melting point or something. Preserve our past and don't try this at home kids!!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Well don't i feel stupid now...thanks pal. It's already done. Appreciate your advice though. I checked out both alternatives you mentioned...neat ideas. In an effort to keep the top side of the track looking as realistic as possible i tapped from the underside. All taps were pretinned and jerked on post soldering to check for bond strength (probably another nono). All seems ok. I guess i'll cross the mystery broken jumper lead when i get there if it ever occurs. Some day we want to get scenery on this puppy. That's what my kids are really pumped for. :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

You can solder jumpers to the bottom of track rails.
Lay the piece of track on a fairly damp towel.The towel will act as a heat sink,and you wont melt the track.

WOrked for me,and I didnt waste a single section of track.

Mike


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

AfxToo said:


> Sorry Gear Head, just hoping that our fellow slotters know exactly what you tried that didn't work so your 6 dead track sections did not suffer and die a horrible death in vain.


Lol :wave:


----------



## lolagt (Sep 19, 2006)

try cuting small slots across the rails with a dremal then drill holes with .069 drill bit. loop wire from bottom of track trough one hole over the rail back though the other hole twist and solder. dont cut to deep with dremal. works great and never comes lose


----------

